# playing with christmas lights



## Ajay (Dec 14, 2007)

I was sitting here in the dark on my laptop admiring my Christmas tree and thought I'd have a bit of fun. Might be overdone, but I enjoyed experiementing. This one was my fave.  Compressions looks awful, but I wasn't exactly going for quality here, just fun.







I tried doing different patterns but the longer I left the shutter open the bigger mess it became. This was at 5 seconds, ISO 100 and f16 I think.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 14, 2007)

I recommended the "Zoomers and Shakers" over in the Photo Themes for this one! It is one of the really good "shakers" I am seeing here.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 14, 2007)

I like it. I can see where too much would be, well, too much.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

i love it its, i dont think its over done at all .


----------



## Ajay (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## antoine (Dec 18, 2007)

I love the lights,really! It coincides with the background color which makes the lights more emphasized. Its just fantastic  Keep up the good work!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 18, 2007)

superb!


----------

